# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  Registradas más de 30 incidencias y desalojados los núcleos jienenses de Puente Tablas y Puente de la Sierra (Jaén)

## Embalses

http://www.ideal.es/jaen/20100223/lo...002231051.html


Las fuertes lluvias registradas durante las últimas horas en la provincia de Jaén han provocado más de 30 incidencias, destacando entre ellas el* desalojo preventivo* de los núcleos residenciales de Puente Tablas y Puente de la Sierra, a las afueras de la capital.
 Según informaron fuentes del servicio de Emergencias 112, entre las 00.00 y las 7.00 horas de este martes se han contabilizado más de 30 incidencias, fundamentalmente debido a los problemas registrados en las carreteras secundarias debido a la* acumulación de agua y al desprendimiento de piedras y tierra*.
 En este sentido, las mismas fuentes indicaron que, a primera hora de la noche, las incidencias se registraron sobre todo en diversas zonas de la capital, así como en las localidades de Villagordo, Villatorres y en el poblado de San Julián, perteneciente a Marmolejo.
 Asimismo, el dispositivo de alerta temprana compuesto por Bomberos, Policía Local y Protección Civil recomendó el desalojo preventivo de los núcleos residencias de Puente Tablas y Puente de la Sierra, todo ello a consecuencia de las lluvias y de la* subida del río Eliche*.
 Además, se ha procedido a rescatar a una persona que se había quedado *atrapada en su vehículo* en el municipio de Arjona, la cual fue evacuada en buen estado de salud aunque con algo de hipotermia.

----------

